# Estate Sale Goodies



## middle.road (Feb 26, 2016)

Scored some decent stuff yesterday. Huge sale. Two large buildings tons of hand tools, literally. 
One of the guys who works for the company setting up and such, setup all the Starrett and shop stuff on one shelf.
When Honey and I got there, he just pointed at it with a 'cheshire cat' grin on his face.
There were a couple of nice Starret pieces and I grabbed a 0-1" carbide tipped mic.
These was also a 0-1 #222 Deep Throat Mic but they had it at higher than fleabay prices.


I had thought that I'd really scored high with the #436 when I checked fleabay. Bragged to Honey and then
overnight there was an auction on fleabay that concluded at $55 for the same with a better case.
Going to have to stash this one in the 'special' drawer of the chest.
There's going to be a Part II to this sale, and I'm wondering if there might be some more machinist tools in it.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice score. That is a nice automatic center punch also. I have one just like it. Oh I almost forgot.  And good luck at round 2.


----------



## kvt (Feb 26, 2016)

Definite nice score there.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2016)

Ran back today, they had an online auction last night and we had to go pickup that booty.
Most were items that Honey won to flip, but I did score a 2HP Dayton along with some sort of pump.
And I managed to pick up some more tools. Somehow or another there was a 1-2" Mitutoyo Mic still left
, and it also is carbide tipped. I must not have paid attention the last several decades, looked up the
Knippex End Cutters and was blown away by their list price. Nice old style Craftsman fine tooth ratchet,
I've always liked that style. SnapOn fine needle nose with a 45° tip. And for those who ever repaired tires
back in the day, a Bowes patch roller. The thing actually has a bearing in the wheel.
And a 1/2"-32 (6)Flute tap...
Part II is coming up in the spring. There's several more outbuildings and (6) Semi trailers...


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2016)

Well crud! Went to wire up the coolant pump to test it today so that Honey can try and flip so I can offset the expenditures
of what I bought, and the bloody thing is 3PH...
- Don't it just figure?


----------

